# attaching java fern to driftwood



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

hey all. i was just wondering what i should do to attach a java fern to driftwood. also, how long will the process take? thanks!


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Its tedious If you tie it off. I lace mine into the nooks and cracks in the wood and use a tongue depressor to wedge it in there or a plastic knife or spoon depending on the thickness of the crack I put it in. I used to tie if off but I found the fabric of the thread and fishing line alike tend to congregate just ewww stuff slimy brown stuff, I didnt like the look so I went to the natural attachment methods and its worked pretty darn good.

If you dont have splintered wood you can use a real thin(think ice fishing line maybe 2 pound test) or a red or green fishing line to hide it better, but again this didnt work for me in the cosmetics department. You can use a mesh to tie id down with as well, mesh will only stay visible till the moss overtakes it. 

I use this method with the mosses, ferns and anubias.


----------



## aquaticsnerd (Jan 29, 2011)

You can use cotton twine or fishing line. I prefer sewing thread as it disintegrates. Check out this article:
Dwarf Puffers - View topic - Java Moss


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

so you think that black sewing thread will be good? and will the thread disintigrade with time. and about how long will the whole process take?


----------



## zubanhunter (Mar 22, 2011)

> so you think that black sewing thread will be good? and will the thread disintigrade with time. and about how long will the whole process take?


I used black sewing thread to attach java fern to a decorative rock about a month ago and don't personally recommend it. It was a major pain to get it right. At least for me, the ferns rearrange themselves significantly once placed into the tank rendering the work I spent tying them nicely to the rock moot. Also, the thread disintigrated before the roots took hold. Of course, I have a fairly acidic tank (5.8) so this may be different for you. I ended up using WhiteGloveAquitic's technique: 


> I lace mine into the nooks and cracks in the wood and use a tongue depressor to wedge it in there or a plastic knife or spoon depending on the thickness of the crack I put it in


This worked much better for me and since its done in the tank, it was much easier to get a good looking arrangement. Doesn't work if you don't have a fairly uneven surface though.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

the thread WILL deterotate over time and yes it looks like crud, major pain to get right, you need very nimble fingers and a bright light, I used a 3x mag glass I use to tie fishing flies with to attempt it and there wasnt enough confidence as I was doing it to go all the way through and see it under water. I got patience but it really racked my nerves especially when even the 10th time wasnt the charm.


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

well im still in school and ill be home around 3ish. ill try whitegloveaquatic's technique when i get home.


----------



## dafrimpster (Mar 23, 2011)

super glue gel works well for this sort of thing. Use it sparingly. The Salwater community has been using it for years to attach corals to rock etc.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Super gluing coral is ALOT different then a live plant, coral is bone,plants are uhhh soft tissue, im sure it can work but.....


----------



## dafrimpster (Mar 23, 2011)

I have glued Java Fern, anubias and moss to wood without issue. Admittedly I was skeptical but it works. The superglue does cure to a whitish color that's why I advised using it sparingly. The plants I mention above are probably the most resilient plants we keep in aquariums(except duckweed) so I wouldn't guarantee success with all plant types.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I will give it a whirl on a tiny piece of anubias i found in the tank that is hard to get wedged due to its size.


----------



## Ajax (Feb 22, 2011)

Would it be safe to just pull some lava rock out of my neighbor's front yard? They're all black lava rocks and it looks good, but I wasn't sure if it would be way too dirty or something to put into the aquarium. Otherwise, I have a shipment of plants coming in and I have no clue as to what I'm supposed to anchor them to.


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

well i did whitegloveaquatic's method and just wedged the hell out of them into all the nookes of the wood. is lookin good. i broke up the java fern a little and planted a little bud into the corner of the tank and added some rocks to anchor it down. i will be posting some pictures as soon as i can get my hands on a decent camera.


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

i use zip ties, i have a collection of all different sizes *L* quick end easy


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Rubber bands look bad but are easy to remove after. I like thread myself. I needs to be cotton thread to break down on it's own, it lasts fine for me, but I have hard water. I tried polyester thread and had to remove it months later. A lot of the sewing thread sold these days is polyester.


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

hopefully pics will come later today or tonight.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

i usually use brown thread, u dont see it if its tied to the wood as much, when i tie moss i use green thread, usually the thread just dissapears in a month or so.


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

here are some pics i just took with my cell phone. theyre kind of bad but its the best i can do for now.






its a 2.5g tank i had laying around so i put fluval stratum as a substrate. bought some drift wood, and equiped it with a 3g nano filter. no heater. have some java ferns, java moss, an anacharis, as well as some rock work. for lighting im using a 7.5w bulb. for some reason, the pictures came out REALLY dark, and i dont know exactly why, because in real life it i lighted perfectly. wierd... so anyways, with the lighting aside, tell me what you guys think! thanks!


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

Usually you can tell what thread is made of by reading the labels on the ends of the spools, or asking for help from the folks at the store. 100% cotton thread is easy to come by and will rot. I'd say green, as close to the java moss is the best bet. If you bring a piece of java with you it may even be possible to match the green of the moss. 

Polyester will still be here when the apes rule the planet. Their archeologists will be able to unearth whole leisure suits from the 70's from landfills that only need a good laundering to be completely intact (if tacky). 

You could also use nylon net (available in many shades, including green, at the fabric or craft store) or even recycled onion bag netting just until the moss grows its holdfasts onto whatever you're growing it onto.


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

any feedback on the pics? thanks!


----------

